# Questions From A New Owner And Member



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll post my introduction soon after this. Anyway here are my questions :

1. I'm petrified of Hazel going into hibernation. My room is on average 68+ degrees and I will get a purple/red heating lamp soon. However, I'm wondering, how long does it take a hedgehog to go into hibernation? Is there any way I can check if she's somehow preparing for it? Or is it a sudden process?

2. I've heard lighting fluctuations can cause hibernation. I turn off my lights when I leave my room, is that a big deal?

3. My other pets are my two hermit crabs. They have freeze dried shrimp for food, can I feed that to my hedgehog at all?

4. I've only had her for two days, and to pick her up I need a towel. When I take her out of her cage, however, she's really friendly and lets me pick her up. How can I train her so I don't have to use the towel to get her out of the cage?

5. How often should I clean her wheel and igloo?

Thank you in advance for any helpful answers :mrgreen: .


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

1. What do you mean by a purple/red heating lamp? If it has any light then it may disturb your hedgehog while he is out and about since a heating lamp must be on 24/7 and hedgies are nocturnal. As for signs of hibernation, look for sluggishness and a cold tummy. You should try to give your hedgie extra warmth for now by adding hot water bottles (wrapped in a towel and putting a fleece blanket over the cage to retain the heat.

2. You should preferrably have a set lighting schedule. Most people have lamps on timers that are attached to the hedgie's cage. This way, even if you turn off your room light, that one will stay on 

3. I don't see why not for the shrimp, but you should wait for a second opinion

4. There isn't much "training" you can do for picking up a hedgie. If your hands find her too prickly then you should use a fleece towel. I'm used to the quills so I just scoop Kashi up using both hands and cupping them underneath/around his sides 

5. Wheel should be cleaned everyday along with her litter box. Igloo I would clean once every one or two weeks

I hope that helped ^-^


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

Mmk, some responses:

1. The purple and red heating lamp was something I saw that was recommended if you get a heating lamp. The purple one especially is very dim and provides almost solely heat. I wasn't worried about whether or not if she was in hibernation, she's not right now, I know how to check that. I probably explained this without enough description  . I'm looking for signs that she is preparing to go into hibernation, or if its sudden and unpredictable. I've been using the fleece blanket too. The reason why I say heating lamp, is because its the most cost effective and energy efficient from what I know (correct me if I'm wrong).

2. Thats perfect! I have a light near my hedgie cage.

3. Will do, also if its any significance, I just realized they're sun dried baby freshwater shrimp.  

4. Training was the wrong word, especially for a cage animal. You pick her up when shes in a spikey ball? With the quills pointing out? I should also mention, that she huffs and puffs and jumps at you in the cage, but when I take her out she's a peach.  

5. Cleaned? Full soap and water cleaned? Or just wipe it down?

Yes, it was helpful. Thanks for the immediate response too! :mrgreen:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Bushpig said:


> Mmk, some responses:
> 
> 1. The purple and red heating lamp was something I saw that was recommended if you get a heating lamp. The purple one especially is very dim and provides almost solely heat. I wasn't worried about whether or not if she was in hibernation, she's not right now, I know how to check that. I probably explained this without enough description  . I'm looking for signs that she is preparing to go into hibernation, or if its sudden and unpredictable. I've been using the fleece blanket too. The reason why I say heating lamp, is because its the most cost effective and energy efficient from what I know (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> ...


1. It's recommended that you get a CHE (Ceramic Heat Emitter) it does not emit any light so it won't disturb your hedgie ^-^

4. Yeah, I take him out anyway. I let him know it's me (I let him smell me) and I call out his name to make sure he knows where I am.

5. Yes with soap and water  You could probably get away with wiping it down once and then washing it the next day, but to reduce smell it's better to just wash it everyday ^-^


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

Ceramic heat emitter? Is that cheap and efficient electricity wise? And does it go on the cage wall or what? 

Also, I have been taking her out daily, but I was just surprised you grab her when she jumps and has quills sticking out.


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

It took me a few weeks to get used to picking up an angry/scared hedgie but now I don't even thing twice about it  . You will get used to getting poked, just keep using a blanket or a shirt until you are comfortable.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Bushpig, welcome to HHC.

1. Beware of recommendations for hedgehogs on the internet, there's many sites which give bad and just plain wrong information, and this include various people such as pet stores and even breeders, I always say in the end its up to the owner to choose what is best for their hogs. Look up a Ceramic Heat Emitter, this is a heating device that goes into a heat lamp, it gives off zero light but keeps the cage warm, you also need a Thermostat (not a rheostat) so you can regulate the temperature. It uses the same amount of power as a heat lamp, and actually you save power since the thermostat will turn the lamp off when its warm enough.

Signs of hibernation are usually signs they are cold or cool, this can include her belly and or limbs feeling cold, if she isn't eating a lot or not being very active, and is acting sluggish and lethargic. Don't wait for these signs, hibernation is no joke, and you don't always get signs before they attempt it, you just wake up one day, check your hog and find them in a very tight ball and unresponsive. If it happens, put on an extra shirt (or sweater), put her between the sweater and other shirt and warm her up with your body heat. If she doesn't response in 45 minutes, find a vet ASAP. Again, Hibernation is nothing to fool around with, each time they do it, their immune system weakens, which means they'll get sick. 68'F is definitely treading the lines of hibernation, 73'F to 78'F is the recommended temperature range, most people shoot to keep the cage around 75'F, because some hogs have been known to hibernate even at 73'F.

2. Any old light works, and timers are less than $5 at Walmart.

3. Like Shae, someone else needs to answer this one to be sure, I don't really see any problems, just beware fish/seafood type foods tend to make their poop stink a lot more than usual.

4. Again like Shae said, Hedgehogs cannot really be trained, even litter boxes are a 50-50 thing and that's about the only thing you can really train them on, if they want to learn.  Hedgehogs can be very territorial about their cages, so she may always react like that, but I would say its more the fact she's only been with you for two days. You might find she'll act differently after a few months go by.

5. Again, as Shae said, wheels and litter cleaned everyday, you can use soap / dish detergent but sometimes the smell can be a little too much for them, and some have shown allergic reactions. Many people use vinegar as a cleaning solution, its smelly but the smell dissapates quickly and of course its non-toxic. The wheel will depend on how big of a pig your hog turns out to be, most hogs poop and pee on their wheel (part of their nature), if you're lucky the poop will fly off before the hog gets to step in it, but many step in it, so you definitely want to clean it everyday. What kind of a wheel?

Edit - The CHE and Thermostat isn't high priced but neither cheap, depending on where you draw the line on what is cheap and what isn't. The CHE (100 watt) is going to cost about $20 bucks, possibly more if you go to a chain store like Petsmart, ebay wise you can get them for 20 + shipping, and they last for a good amount of time (suppose to be 3 to 4 years but lets say in general at least a year). Thermostat is going to cost $30. And if you don't have an 8 or 10 inch heat lamp, that'd be another $20 or so. So yeah, its not cheap but not expensive, at least in my mind, a good nip off the wallet.

As said, the bulb uses no more than a regular 100 watt lightbulb, and with the thermostat, its not on all the time.

But I cannot stress how important darkness can be, I've never used one of those purple lights that you're looking at, but many hedgehogs will not be active or wheel on their own with the lights on, my boy Loki will not wheel unless he has complete and total darkness. Your girl might be fine now with the light, but they tend to grow more light sensitive as they age. The hibernation factor is more of concern though at this point.


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

Alright she's still pretty active and I'm getting the ceramic heat emitter today. The emitter I'm getting is the Zoo Med one along with the corresponding Zoo Med thermostat and clamp lamp. How would I attach it to the cage? Just leave it on top?

Thanks for all the help and Hazel thanks you too(well she would if she could)


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Depends on the cage, most cages you can set the lamp right on top, as long as Hazel cannot somehow get to the wires near it, it'll heat the wires but just in the surrounding area. Many will clamp it into a corner facing down at an angle. If you do sit the lamp right on top, make sure its secured with wire or something so it cannot get knocked off by accident.

I have a Ferret Nation which is tall for a double unit cage, the bottom cage I have the CHE hung right in the middle suspended from wire, and the top CHE I have clamped and facing down. In the housing & accessories section there are cage examples, which should have pictures of people and their CHE positions.

As for the Thermostat, guessing since its a Zoo-Med that its probably the 500R (which I got), there's no actual temperature numbers on the dial so you kind of have to play a guessing game, start right on low and just turn the knob until the green light comes on (green light on = che has turned on). If you don't have a digital thermometer inside the cage, you'll need one of those to see the temperature. For example right now mine is right on 'low' and its keeping the cage 74 (Loki likes it on the cool side). But definitely start with low and monitor it. It'll keep Hazel nice and toasty.


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you shaelikestaquitos, shealynn, and puffers315. You may have just saved my hedgie's life  . That's all for now.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Bushpig said:


> Ceramic heat emitter? Is that cheap and efficient electricity wise? And does it go on the cage wall or what?
> 
> Also, I have been taking her out daily, but I was just surprised you grab her when she jumps and has quills sticking out.


Remember to get a thermostat along with your CHE setup!

My hedgie will not jump at me, he will just raise his quills and hiss. The more you handle him (despite his protests) the more your hedgie will get used to it  He will not be hissing/jumping once I let him smell me, but he will still have his spikes raised. Once I start petting him and talking to him, he will lower his quills and settle down for a nice long cuddle ^-^


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Picking up a popping hissing ball of quills is quite intimidating at first, but you get used to it very quickly. Most people just stop caring/noticing about the quills after handling their hedgies regularly.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Picking up a popping hissing ball of quills is quite intimidating at first, but you get used to it very quickly. Most people just stop caring/noticing about the quills after handling their hedgies regularly.


Yup - it's like handling a popping, hissing husband. :lol: :lol:


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

About the freeze-dried shrimp: I had freeze-dried bloodworms that I feed my fish and was hoping I could give some to my hedgehog, but found an old thread on here saying that they don't really do any sort of quality control for fish food. Meaning that the bloodworms (or in your case shrimp) could be dead for days before being freeze-dried. They basically said, feed at your own risk. I think to much freeze-dried foods can also cause constipation if I am remembering correctly. I highly recommend feeding live mealworms, they aren't too high in fat and I think the hedgehog enjoys hunting it down  

And as far as picking up your hedgehog goes, try to be patient. It took a month before I could really pick up Hejji without using fleece, but now he doesn't ball up at all when I pick him up. It helps him calm down if I start talking to him before removing his fleece (he sleeps under his fleece liners) so that he can start waking up. As soon as I see him moving around I remove his fleece liner and let him sniff me. Then I give him some kibble and a mealworm to help him wake up and by then he is ok with getting picked up. 

Welcome to HHC and congrats on Hazel! I look forward to pictures!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am a new 'mom', too and have little expertise in hedgehogs but wanted to offer a vote of confidence.

I am on sick leave and am too sick to work but too healthy to sit at home. :roll: I had been whining about boredom when my BF suggested a hedgehog (can't have the standard dog/cat) We did some research and within two days, rescued a hedgie (we discovered the 'rescue' part after we got him home). 

I read and researched as much as I could on this Forum and since Snarf has been home (a week), he has changed completely: he spent the first 3 days in a prickly ball - now he relaxes his quills a bit when I pick him up. I still use the fleece when I first pick him up but otherwise handle him barehanded; he wouldn't eat much - he's now being weaned off icky catfood and onto a better combo; I have changed everything in his life: wheel, food, light, heat, litter and he's adapting nicely.

I think he's doing so well because I was smart enough to research and ask questions here. I was freaking out: 'pick up a snarling, hissing, ball of nails?' :shock: ; 'a heat lamp isn't supposed to give off light? :roll: ; 'feed him MEALWORMS????  etc etc etc

So...you're doing fine and you came to the right place. This place is steeped in awesome with a chaser of supportive humor!


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

I have more questions! I think I'll post em here just to avoid another topic cramming the list.

I tried braving it and picking up Hazel when she was a hissing ball. It'll take some getting used to definitely, I ended up using the towel :roll: . I'm so glad though, Hazel is a very cuddly hedgie, I held her, and she walked around a little in my arms then fell asleep. When she moves while I'm holding her, she doesn't try to get away either, she just investigates. 

Anyway, here are my new questions:

1. Hazel poops in her playpen quite a bit (thank god its easy to clean). It could be just because when I take her out, she's just waking up. Is there any way to stop her from doing this?

2. I ordered my CHE combination. I'm wondering if these items are okay for a cage:
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Deluxe-Porcelain-8-5-Inch/dp/B0002AQCXM/ref=pd_bxgy_k_img_b
http://www.amazon.com/ReptiCare-Ceramic-Heat-Emitter-100w/dp/B0002AQCPU
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-ReptiTemp-Remote-Thermostat/dp/B0002AQD9A/ref=pd_bxgy_k_img_c

3. Whats a good estimate on the max amount of time to have a hedgie out each day? I was holding her for about 2 hours yesterday, while watching a movie.


----------

